# print washes off in the washing machine ?



## carla2 (Nov 19, 2015)

Hi all, perhaps someone can help. 
I was given a few boxes of heat transfer paper (person immigrated) with no instructions, 
some pkts have blue stripes on the back, others pkts have green stripes - I've worked out that the blue stripe paper is opaque for dark T-shirts.
I used it like I used my usually paper (in my inkjet printer - not the sublimation printer), everything looked great until I washed it, (inside out & in cold water)
The ink has run out of the image & the transfer/image seems to be separating, flaking off (not peeling of the fabric) almost like it's disintegrating..

please help, really don't want to throw all this paper away, just cause I don't know how to use it
with thanx
Carla


----------



## Mrsbriggles (Nov 21, 2015)

I too am having this issue. But with plastersol ink. I'm using 100% cotton shirts with cotton white ink and running it through my heater at 350 on the slowest setting. Any thoughts on why it would do this?


----------



## Bfox (Feb 19, 2013)

IF you are in fact curing it enough... then the ink is bad.


----------



## 2020 PrintWorks (Apr 22, 2011)

Robyn your ink just isn't cured. I would just keep raising the temp a little at a time until you get a full cure. After the shirt comes out and the ink is cool stretch it to see if it cracks. If it doesn't then try the wash test to make sure its holding up. 

As for the inkjet paper for darks. That stuff is just junk. Good for a one time wear possibly, but once washed it feels like cardboard and won't last.


----------



## carterh (Jun 18, 2015)

I have had this problem before, the ink isnt fully curing/getting hot enough.


----------

